# breeder giving away dog free



## mojocat27 (Jul 16, 2011)

I was researching breeders in the midwest and found one that had a older female puppy to give away. I contacted him and the pup has a deformity of the vulva and cant be bred is why he is giving her away, no other problems.The breeder is Lane kennels of Cumberland, WI...could some one go to the website and tell me what you think. The web page is www.lanegermanshepherds.com and the pups name is Qamara.....she is under older female pups for sale. Her pedigree and all the sire/dam info is there also.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Several things about this breeder that I'm not a fan of, but if you can get a nice pet for free I say go for it. Better that you get her than someone who's not going to take as good care of her.

If I were in the market for a showline pup I probably wouldn't purchase from them, but if I were in the market for a female showline pup and didn't want to breed or show, I might take her off their hands for free.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would post this on gsddatabase, I have no knowledge of this breeder, but I know there were some 'iffy' things posted there about them
German Shepherd Dog


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like a great opportunity to get a lifetime and loving friend that will shower you with love. I know nothing about this breeder.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I know nothing about them but I have to say that the whole "Summer Sale" thing on their website regarding the older puppies they have available is very offputting for me.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Those are some high "Amazing puppy prices." They sure are amazing, amazingly ridiculous!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I got a dog free from a breeder. She had a "tilted vulva" (not saying the dogs have the same issues) it was an expensive surgical repair ($1,200). 
I don't see a problem with the breeder giving the dog away.
I don't see a problem with a person adopting this pup either. The person acquiring said pup should keep in mind that they need to be willing to pay for any medical attention the dog may need. No pet is free!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If the vulva is tilted, somtimes problems result. Be sure and know what the implications of the particular problem are. Sometimes it s more than simply "can't be bred".


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Did they tell you EXACTLY what was wrong with the dog's vulva? 

If it is an inverted vulva, that is no big deal and a heat cycle nearly always corrects this. I have bred several female puppies that had this and their vulvas were normal after one heat cycle. On the other hand, if they tried to breed her already and found that she has vaginal strictures, that would put a damper on breeding for them. Been there, tried that with a champion non-GSD female. Three attempts at artificial insemination with zero return. She is now a spayed pet and has no health issues. 

No matter what decision you make, I would have the breeder involved tell you exactly what is the concern with the dog's anatomy so that you can make an informed decision.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WVGSD said:


> On the other hand, if they tried to breed her already and found that she has vaginal strictures, that would put a damper on breeding for them. Been there, tried that with a champion non-GSD female. .


I'd imagine they haven't tried to breed her; she's 7 months old.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> Did they tell you EXACTLY what was wrong with the dog's vulva?
> 
> If it is an inverted vulva, that is no big deal and a heat cycle nearly always corrects this. I have bred several female puppies that had this and their vulvas were normal after one heat cycle. On the other hand, if they tried to breed her already and found that she has vaginal strictures, that would put a damper on breeding for them. Been there, tried that with a champion non-GSD female. Three attempts at artificial insemination with zero return. She is now a spayed pet and has no health issues.
> 
> No matter what decision you make, I would have the breeder involved tell you exactly what is the concern with the dog's anatomy so that you can make an informed decision.


The heat cycle correcting the issue may be correct (I honestly dont' know for sure). But some (like my girl) have recurring vaginitis issues stemming from things not "airing out" (for lack of better term) properly. In this case, it is unfair to the animal to wait. My girl started having problems around 12 weeks, I got her spayed @ 6m (with corrective surgery for the vulva issue). I kick myself for waiting for so long, the surgery fixed the problem (think 3 month long yeast infection, ladies). 

I also understand not all bitches that have this issue with their anatomy have the continuous infection problem. But, some do. Keeping this in mind, the vulva (of affected bitches) should be checked on a regular basis for signs of irritation.


----------

